# Favorite wheels for aggressive hardtailing?



## coachxtaylor (Feb 13, 2020)

i always run carbon wheels on my full suspension bikes. i like the stiffness and i really hate having to true my wheels. i am looking for some recommendations for carbon wheels that will keep my eyes from falling out of my head that also will hopefully cost >1500-1600 bucks. i ran wtb i30s on my last hardtail and was constantly having to put them back in true. i will be running cush core pro with this particular build so rim strikes aren’t a major issue.

tldr: does anyone on here have any recommendations for a softer feeling but not bad-flexy carbon rim that won’t make my bank account and wife overly upset?

what are your favorites? go tos? list em with pros and cons!


----------



## areeves08 (Jan 7, 2020)

Have you considered something a little out of the norm like Berd or Spinergy spokes on your wheels? I know the Berd are probably out of your budget, but Spinergy may be a good option. No high engagement hubs, but the ride feel gets good reviews. The MXX retail for $1495 but they are frequently on sale for $200 less.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

I'm building up my second set of NOX Farlow's for my new SS. I absolutely love them. They ride great and come in 2 different layups. My last bike was a little more aggressive and had the standard Trail layup, but I went with the lighter XC layup on this new build as it's more for long rides and ultras. I've never had to use their customer service, but they always answer super quick when I have a question. I've heard they have great CS if you ever need it.

I had thousands of miles on my last set of Farlows and they took some serious abuse.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I like these rims --> RM29C07 Carbon MTB Rim - Light Bicycle

Grab some hubs of your preference and get them built up locally into wheels. I've used a couple sets of these rims for several years and not had any durability issues. The ride quality is good for a hardtail.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

coachxtaylor said:


> i always run carbon wheels on my full suspension bikes. i like the stiffness and i really hate having to true my wheels. i am looking for some recommendations for carbon wheels that will keep my eyes from falling out of my head that also will hopefully cost >1500-1600 bucks. i ran wtb i30s on my last hardtail and was constantly having to put them back in true. i will be running cush core pro with this particular build so rim strikes aren’t a major issue.
> 
> tldr: does anyone on here have any recommendations for a softer feeling but not bad-flexy carbon rim that won’t make my bank account and wife overly upset?
> 
> what are your favorites? go tos? list em with pros and cons!



Which tires (brand, model, and size) will you run on this wheelset? At what pressures?

Where/which trails do you spend the bulk of your time riding?


----------



## coachxtaylor (Feb 13, 2020)

good recommendations so far!! the berds were in my wheelhouse but i heard with those wheels you have to tension the spokes more often. same with the spinergys - if i recall they use a proprietary spoke no?

i had farlows on one of my older fs bikes and really liked them but i keep waiting for Nox to
update their layup since those wheels haven’t seen an update for what seems like a decade.

@mikesee i will be riding these on pretty much everything but i live in southern california. so a lot is the trails here are really rough loose over hard and steep - even the ones that don’t have rocks are rough because of braking bumps. most likely my tire selection will be minions front and rear with cush core pro anywhere from 17-20 PSI. they are going on an aggressive hardtail with a 120mm fork. 


does anyone have experience with any of the fusion fiber wheels or nobl’s premier line vs the classics?

thanks for the input so far guys!


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

The wheels on my FS are We Are One Composites brand The Agent wheels. They are a few years old now and have been bomber on the FS bike. Just for fun I pulled them off and installed them on my stiff carbon hardtail. They are 29er wheels and the wheels coming off were 27.5x3.0. The plus wheels and tires have a bunch of cushion which is great for speedy trail riding on a stiff carbon hardtail. I was weary that the 29ers would be unforgiving. To my surprise the ride feel of the carbon wheels was better than the aluminum plus wheels. They seemed to have a more damped feeling to them which was the opposite of what I was expecting. I loved having them on their, but eventually they made their way back to the FS bike. I would highly recommend WAO. On top of a great product they have a really good set of business practices. Prices are pretty good too, starting at $1295. https://www.weareonecomposites.com/


----------

